# How would you train for a physique like this?



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

This got me thinking...most of us train for bbing, so that's an all-or-nothing type mentality. We go to the gym and train as hard as we can, aiming to get stronger and bigger each week. In terms of diet most of us put loads of effort into sorting 6 meals a day and calculating the macros etc. We have an end goal in sight and we know the means of getting there.

However, how would someone achieve a physique like this? Not to take anything away from him, he's in very good shape, but if someone wanted to achieve that what would they actually strive for in the gym? I've just never been in that position and can't quite understand the mentality. What would someone's diet look like to get to that stage? It wouldn't be like a strict bber diet would it? And what would you do in the gym? Would you need to do a lot cos there's not a lot of muscle there?

I understand that this is a bbing forum so most on here strive for perfection, but how do people reach a middle ground and strive for...well not mediocrity but sort of average muscle and slightly lean?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

First off, who is that?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

My eyes!

...

He looks like he just does geneal training mate, so be a basic routine and a healthy diet, then again he may just have a very high metabolism.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that the T4 presenter?

It's Rick Edwards, T4 presenter/model:










Edit: I like girls..


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Sit ups, push ups and playing in goal for 5-a-side footie team. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

You train for that look by never going to a gym.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

KRS said:


> Sit ups, push ups and playing in goal for 5-a-side footie team. :thumbup1:





mrbez said:


> You train for that look by never going to a gym.


Yes that's what I was thinking. The only reason I brought it up was because he's got hardly any muscle but has that "underwear model" look that girls cream themselves over and fat guys say "that's my ideal physique" yet I can't imagine any training would be necessary for it. I dunno, just got me thinking


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

mrbez said:


> You train for that look by never going to a gym.


x2


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Doubt he even trains, push ups & sit ups maybe.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Itdepends on what your build is before you begin.You cant train for a specific look.If you have the required genes, and you lift weights, you body will develop within the confines, of said genes.Take this guy, and a neophyte with advantageous genes, train them on identical routines, one will look like him, and the other will look like Mr Britain.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Itdepends on what your build is before you begin.You cant train for a specific look.If you have the required genes, and you lift weights, you body will develop within the confines, of said genes.Take this guy, and a neophyte with advantageous genes, train them on identical routines, one will look like him, and the other will look like Mr Britain.


I get what you mean mate. The only reason I've focused on this guy is because most women would class him as a hunk because he has vague abs coming through yet he probably doesn't train.

Take this guy from hollyoaks as well:










He's lean but he's very small compared to bbers obviously yet he's also classed as a hunk. Surely he trains but I couldn't imagine what a routine/ diet would look like that has no real progression in it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I think you only need minor pec development, and visible abs to be classsed as a "hunk" in fact if your good looking enough, they are probably unimportant too!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

essexboy said:


> I think you only need minor pec development, and visible abs to be classsed as a "hunk" in fact if your good looking enough, they are probably unimportant too!


Point proven by Heat's torso of the week.



















:lol:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

KRS said:


> Point proven by Heat's torso of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao wtf!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

KRS said:


> Point proven by Heat's torso of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fvck me.. Seriously?

Gotta agree with those who said no real training, footy at the weekend, few situps every now and then.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ Fcuk me that's horrendous! Top one looks like a fcuking child! I bet he's really proud of it too


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> ^ Fcuk me that's horrendous! Top one looks like a fcuking child! I bet he's really proud of it too


Worst thing is, that's a good picture! PMSL.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Itdepends on what your build is before you begin.You cant train for a specific look.If you have the required genes, and you lift weights, you body will develop within the confines, of said genes.Take this guy, and a neophyte with advantageous genes, train them on identical routines, one will look like him, and the other will look like Mr Britain.


Very much agree with this - the general look you develop will be strongly directed by your genetics.

I think up to a certain level of training though bodybuilders and fitness folk look pretty much the same... it's after a year or two of training that the fitness trainer slows down in speed of muscle growth compared to the bodybuilder.

I think this is mostly down to not continually increasing calories and protein like a bb'er does, as well as following a routine with exercises more focused on cardio and often isolation movements. A fitness model type wants the good proportions like a bb'er and a degree of conditioning but isn't interested in the size nor the very low body fat... so is more likely to do more isolation exercises than a bb'er and eat a lean bulk type diet.

I am not at all an all out bodybuilder - I train mostly for various strength and fitness goals nowadays, although do sometimes focus just on building size. Because looking like a bb'er isn't my number one goal, am much more happy to take breaks in training completely or to focus almost totally on things like running or swimming for a while with just maintenance weights... not many all out bodybuilders would (or should) do this at all as it slows growth too much.


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

WRT said:


> Doubt he even trains, push ups & sit ups maybe.


I guess this is the wrong site for me then. I'm almost 40 and drink like a fish, although I'm generally careful what I eat (except for 'pizza Fridays'). I go to the gym most days, and I'd be happy with a bod like his....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Pmsl, these magazines and model agencies go by what the people want, not by what bodybuilders or uk-muscle wants. Unfortunatly it's the general consensus and yes birds cream themselfs over that hollyoaks guy and the t4 guy?, it's all about the abs and pec lines, doesn't matter how skinny they are if they have a set of abs and pec lines they are in. Take a look at mens health cover models, they are all the same no offence, skinny as hell, skinny arms, no back, no width, nothing but a six pack.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> I guess this is the wrong site for me then. I'm almost 40 and drink like a fish, although I'm generally careful what I eat (except for 'pizza Fridays'). I go to the gym most days, and I'd be happy with a bod like his....


My mate has the exact same type of physique as him, infact better as my m8s arms are bigger etc. But again hes never been to the gym once in his life and goes out takes coke and drinks like a fish.

Just one of those things.


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> My mate has the exact same type of physique as him, infact better as my m8s arms are bigger etc. But again hes never been to the gym once in his life and goes out takes coke and drinks like a fish.
> 
> Just one of those things.


Yes, I agree that genes have a big part to play....At least thats my excuse for why my arms don't seem to grow and I can't get a f'king vein to show round my biceps....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> Yes, I agree that genes have a big part to play....At least thats my excuse for why my arms don't seem to grow and I can't get a f'king vein to show round my biceps....


Maybe if you sorted your diet, cardio and training in general you would grow. Bicep vein is genetics, some have big ones, some don't. My Right arm the bicep vein shows a lot even at a higher body fat, but in left not at all.


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Maybe if you sorted your diet, cardio and training in general you would grow. Bicep vein is genetics, some have big ones, some don't. My Right arm the bicep vein shows a lot even at a higher body fat, but in left not at all.


Lol. I can't argue on the training point. Think my diet is ok, although far from perfect. Do my fair bit of cardio though.....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Im quite uncomfortatable looking at these "men" The top one looks like a girl, and the bottom one make me want to give him a dig. :confused1:

Time for a pic of one of my favs Jim Haslop


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Maybe if you sorted your diet, cardio and training in general you would grow. Bicep vein is genetics, some have big ones, some don't. My Right arm the bicep vein shows a lot even at a higher body fat, but in left not at all.


If your profile is correct, I've got 21 years on you, so I'm never gonna get back to your level of fitness, and I didn't set foot in a gym til I was about 30.....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> Lol. I can't argue on the training point. Think my diet is ok, although far from perfect. Do my fair bit of cardio though.....


"*I'm almost 40 and drink like a fish, although I'm generally careful what I eat (except for 'pizza Fridays'). I go to the gym most days*"

Theres your problem there. Drink like a fish, generally careful what you eat, in otherwords sh1te. And go to the gym most days, in other words when you can be @rsed, and take it half @rsed work out lol?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> If your profile is correct, I've got 21 years on you, so I'm never gonna get back to your level of fitness, and I didn't set foot in a gym til I was about 30.....


I was almost 18 stone obese by age 17, im 20 now. Built up to what I was. My fitness was garbage I built it up by running treadmill etc, 2 hours per day then changed to weights bulking up etc etc gained a fair whack of muscle and kept lean after that then ended up in hospital for a month liver + bowel disease, lost a ton of weight, but put it back on now, gained strength back, fitness horrendus can't run 5 mins without stitch but i'll be back up there as I'll push it till it happens. Age doesn't matter, if you apply yourself you will get results, go look at the journal of brits most prolific bodybuilder. He's what 65+? and looks like that. Can't argue mate.


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> "*I'm almost 40 and drink like a fish, although I'm generally careful what I eat (except for 'pizza Fridays'). I go to the gym most days*"
> 
> Theres your problem there. Drink like a fish, generally careful what you eat, in otherwords sh1te. And go to the gym most days, in other words when you can be @rsed, and take it half @rsed work out lol?


Er, no actually. Perhaps it was a bit of understatement. Although, I don't profess to be perfect.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

spike1 said:


> that guy from skins is the sort of guy you would see on that supersize vs. super skinny
> 
> makes you think, are girls watching that show and liking the skinny men on it, i just dont understand.


Up here you'd be surprised the amount of girls who like skinny guys.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> Er, no actually. Perhaps it was a bit of understatement. Although, I don't profess to be perfect.


Nobody is perfect. I can't be perfect but I can be my best, right? just like you can be your best. End of the day if you want something bad you'll make sure you will get it. So until you apply yourself you'll be stuck in the same rut mate, hate to bust it to you.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont know lol why would any one want to look likr this is a better ?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd stop training and stop eating. Probably double the cardio too.

Skinny fvckers!

(Except calvin from Hollyoaks, he looks OK)


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Fvck me.. Seriously?
> 
> Gotta agree with those who said no real training, footy at the weekend, few situps every now and then.


lol u hav same mass as them, dunno y ur larfin lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

How do you guys know girls 'cream themselves' over these guys?

Lol.

I dont think girls 'cream themselves' over these guys at all.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Better physique than most of the people on here.

Its not that easy to look like that even if its nothing compared to a bb.

But lets say some one who has an actual life outside of the gym and only spares a few minutes per week to work out and eat right that is one hell of an achievement!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

XJPX said:


> lol u hav same mass as them, dunno y ur larfin lol


The first guys your probably right, keep my current muscle mass and make me a bit fatter, then I'm near as darn it the same.

The 'torso of the weeks' guys.. P1ss off do I, I've seen more meat on a starving African.

Difference is pal, unlike the first guys I don't consider myself to be a 'hunk', and I'm trying to get bigger, rather than sticking with how I am.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

If that's being a hunk, then I am now quite happy that I'm completely useless with women folk!

*dances*


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

MillionG said:


> The first guys your probably right, keep my current muscle mass and make me a bit fatter, then I'm near as darn it the same.
> 
> The 'torso of the weeks' guys.. P1ss off do I, I've seen more meat on a starving African.
> 
> Difference is pal, unlike the first guys I don't consider myself to be a 'hunk', and I'm trying to get bigger, rather than sticking with how I am.


Keep it up pal , oh yea mate , im off facebook, the bastard thing is fooking my training big style!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Better physique than most of the people on here.
> 
> Its not that easy to look like that even if its nothing compared to a bb.
> 
> But lets say some one who has an actual life outside of the gym and only spares a few minutes per week to work out and eat right that is one hell of an achievement!!


Trust you mate! :lol:

This is exactly what I'm getting at really. I'm a fat cnut atm and when I look at this guy I'd class him as in better shape than me purely because you can faintly see his abs even though I've got significantly more mass. I'm moving away from bbing now and like you say I want something that's a lot easier to maintain. I'm thinking something along the lines of ryan reynolds though, but I'd still have to use chemicals to maintain that sort of leanness 



MillionG said:


> The first guys your probably right, keep my current muscle mass and make me a bit fatter, then I'm near as darn it the same.
> 
> The 'torso of the weeks' guys.. P1ss off do I, I've seen more meat on a starving African.
> 
> Difference is pal, unlike the first guys I don't consider myself to be a 'hunk', and I'm trying to get bigger, rather than sticking with how I am.


Your prerogative mate but the general consensus would be that he is in amazing shape, regardless of whether we think he is.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'm thinking something along the lines of ryan reynolds though, but I'd still have to use chemicals to maintain that sort of leanness


that guy looks good - even if he ain't a bodybuilder, he has a very good physique, he's seriously lean though for a non bb, must be super strict with diet and cardio to maintain that surely? (whatever he does, it's working)


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I get what you mean mate. The only reason I've focused on this guy is because most women would class him as a hunk because he has vague abs coming through yet he probably doesn't train.
> 
> Take this guy from hollyoaks as well:
> 
> ...


I once trained beside him in the gym. He had an okay set of arms but there wasn't much else of him. Mind you he was doing tricep push downs which makes arms look big generally.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

leonface said:


> that guy looks good - even if he ain't a bodybuilder, he has a very good physique, he's seriously lean though for a non bb, must be super strict with diet and cardio to maintain that surely? (whatever he does, it's working)


He doesn't maintain it mate, I read an interview with him saying he couldn't be fcuked after he'd filmed the movie so he went back to normal. He was naturally lean anyway tho and didn't do any cardio to get in that shape believe it or not.



Irish Beast said:


> I once trained beside him in the gym. He had an okay set of arms but there wasn't much else of him. Mind you he was doing tricep push downs which makes arms look big generally.


It's hard to understand the mentality of training but not shooting for anything, just maintaining that sort of physique which I can't quite get my head around. My mate is the same - he trains year round, never progresses, pretty skinny but with abs which he thinks is amazing, does loads of ab training and is happy with that but I'm too all or nothing about it - I feel I always need to progress, but like I said I'm moving away from bbing and I'm trying to tone down the whole mentality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

> But lets say some one who has an actual life outside of the gym and only spares a few minutes per week to work out and eat right that is one hell of an achievement!!


HHhmmm Con interesting statement coming from a guy who has spent many many hours and totally dedicated to sports focused in the gym ???? can you shed any more light on that ??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> HHhmmm Con interesting statement coming from a guy who has spent many many hours and totally dedicated to sports focused in the gym ???? can you shed any more light on that ??


I think he was able to look past his own personal training habits and point out that not everyone wants to dedicate their lives to bbing. I'll also add that con drifts in and out of the sport so I'm sure he gets a good balance most of the time


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

dudz said:


> lmao wtf!


I've seen more meat behind a butchers fingernail.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I've seen more meat behind a butchers fingernail.


LOL if I knew all you had to do to get torso of the week was to get an eating disorder...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

generally these guys are lean most of the time.... just throw a few chest and arm workouts in and bingo you get the look!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Better physique than most of the people on here.
> 
> Its not that easy to look like that even if its nothing compared to a bb.
> 
> But lets say some one who has an actual life outside of the gym and only spares a few minutes per week to work out and eat right that is one hell of an achievement!!


Not sure about that statement tbh, theres a lot on here who are huge, but obviously quite bulky, but when they are ripped up look completely different. As I said I've got mates that have the exact same type of body as the 1st guy for example yet do nothing, don't go to gym, drink all the time and eat $hit. So not so sure about the whole, it's not easy to look like that, it's genetic.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Not sure about that statement tbh, theres a lot on here who are huge, but obviously quite bulky, but when they are ripped up look completely different. As I said I've got mates that have the exact same type of body as the 1st guy for example yet do nothing, don't go to gym, drink all the time and eat $hit. So not so sure about the whole, it's not easy to look like that, it's genetic.


x2

I looked about the same if not a little bigger before even going to a gym, all i ever did was Skateboarding day in day out lolol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> I once trained beside him in the gym. He had an okay set of arms but there wasn't much else of him. Mind you he was doing tricep push downs which makes arms look big generally.


so as an actor what do you expect him to look like?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

What the hell, 100lbs wet is 'the look?'


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a younger student mate who has a similar physique, his routine

1. Run like a spastic on the treadmill for 30 mins at stupid intensity

2. Go really light on the ab crunch machine for 15 mins straight

3. Swim for a bit

4. Lie in the sauna

Diet

1. Skip breakfast and lunch and eat very little protein throughout the day

2. Drink copious amounts of anything with alcohol

3. Eat cheap fried chicken at 3am

Rinse and repeat. But fair play to him he's happy with his lifestyle and he gets attention from women, well I say women I mean girls.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Rinse and repeat. But fair play to him he's happy with his lifestyle and he gets attention from *women, well I say women I mean girls*.


Heres your key here. I found that GIRLS aged say 16-20 or what not tend to go for this type. However WOMEN late twenties 30+ etc tend to love the muscle bound hunk. Of course im speaking in general, not saying everyone is like that.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

The majority of people who 'bodybuild', and i use this term loosely to include anyone who's serious about their diet and training, are incredibly self conscious; in the sense that they strive for perfection with proportionality and symmetry in their bodies. Therefore, when we see bodies as the one posted by Allastair, we automatically think, since it lacks muscle and detail in significant places, that its not a 'good physique'.

However, a majority of my friends are similar to this guy. They throw some bicep curls and bench press in throughout the week, do some cardio, eat 2-3 meals a day and go out drinking most of the time. Now, these guys are content with their bodies and they have a different perspective on how a good physique looks. If i showed this thread to my friends or my parents i would bet my last dollar on it that they would automatically say "yeah he looks good, he has a good chest and abs'.. or somewhere along them lines..

The majority of the population in the UK do not bodybuild. They do not follow a serious training regime and eat 6 meals a day. They look at this as ridiculous, a waste of time maybe? I've been subjected to many comments, from close family and friends about my eating and training habits; how they are worried about me.. But i just laugh it off!! I don't want an average physique, i want to build an extraordinary one and i know the only way i can do this is to bodybuild. I enjoy it and i enjoy watching my body change. But to the majority of the population, this is viewed as obsessive.

The guy in the first picture may not even have the time to train X amount of times a day or X amount of times a week or eat X amount of meals. He may work every single day. Now, in consideration that when you walk down the street the majority of people are overweight, achieving a lean physique such as the guy in the first picture doesn't seem too bad. Even more of an achievement if has no time in his life for training or a strict 2-3 hour diet!

The bottom line, is that the guy in the picture that Allastair has posted, has a better physique than the majority of people you will see walking down your street. If he can maintain a healthy body, stay lean, maintain a job, and also look after his family then surely that's a success in its own right??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> HHhmmm Con interesting statement coming from a guy who has spent many many hours and totally dedicated to sports focused in the gym ???? can you shed any more light on that ??


Mate i am honestly and opening mentally strange i put my self through hell for nothing more than my own enjoyment.



AlasTTTair said:


> I think he was able to look past his own personal training habits and point out that not everyone wants to dedicate their lives to bbing. I'll also add that con drifts in and out of the sport so I'm sure he gets a good balance most of the time


Yes this is what i was getting at.



SK-XO said:


> Not sure about that statement tbh, theres a lot on here who are huge, but obviously quite bulky, but when they are ripped up look completely different. As I said I've got mates that have the exact same type of body as the 1st guy for example yet do nothing, don't go to gym, drink all the time and eat $hit. So not so sure about the whole, it's not easy to look like that, it's genetic.


Based on all the "gotta diet down from 10000% "threads i read every day i wouldn't be too sure.

Not saying i am impressed but he beats 99% of people down the street.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> The majority of people who 'bodybuild', and i use this term loosely to include anyone who's serious about their diet and training, are incredibly self conscious; in the sense that they strive for perfection with proportionality and symmetry in their bodies. Therefore, when we see bodies as the one posted by Allastair, we automatically think, since it lacks muscle and detail in significant places, that its not a 'good physique'.
> 
> However, a majority of my friends are similar to this guy. They throw some bicep curls and bench press in throughout the week, do some cardio, eat 2-3 meals a day and go out drinking most of the time. Now, these guys are content with their bodies and they have a different perspective on how a good physique looks. If i showed this thread to my friends or my parents i would bet my last dollar on it that they would automatically say "yeah he looks good, he has a good chest and abs'.. or somewhere along them lines..
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective.

+reps


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

KRS said:


> Sit ups, push ups and playing in goal for 5-a-side footie team. :thumbup1:


Id second that.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Our lass thinks him from skins has a good body, and thats in all seriousness.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Our lass thinks him from skins has a good body, and thats in all seriousness.


But he does have a good body.....

Line him up with ten other guys his age with out their shirts on and you tell me he does not have a good body.

FFS you don't need to be a big massive bodybuilder to have a good body!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I didn't say he didn't have a good body lol.

I also agree he looks a lot better then all the juniours walking about 3st over weight.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> I didn't say he didn't have a good body lol.
> 
> I also agree he looks a lot better then all the juniours walking about 3st over weight.


Eh? Who are you talking about with that comment?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> But he does have a good body.....
> 
> *Line him up with ten other guys his age with out their shirts on and you tell me he does not have a good body.*
> 
> FFS you don't need to be a big massive bodybuilder to have a good body!


the same people his age who you are.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

we take things to an extreme. nuf said


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> the same people his age who you are.


we are a minority. 1 out of ten people would not have a body like con.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

HJL said:


> we are a minority. 1 out of ten people would not have a body like con.


NO ONE has a body like Con his body is unique and all of his own be it good or bad


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> NO ONE has a body like Con his body is unique and all of his own be it good or bad


oh i don't know... there's others out there with small willies and baggy bumnholes.....:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> oh i don't know... there's others out there with small willies and baggy bumnholes.....:laugh:


BUT not with a bleeding superman tat :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry but I don't quite agree, I think the first 2 (not the one out of Hollyoaks) look terrible. I'm in no way perfect, nobody is but IMO 80% of the people on this board look way better and alot healthier than they do. It looks like they haven't eaten for a week, especially the first one. To put them in a magazine with the title of "torso of the week" is beyond me. Like I said, I'm not perfect either, far from it, but I don't think these people are model material. But hey, if girls like it then who am I to moan lol.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> oh i don't know... there's others out there with small willies and baggy bumnholes.....:laugh:


i heard its incrusted with diamonds :confused1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

HJL said:


> i heard its incrusted with diamonds :confused1:


no it only appears to be, because of all the sun shining out of it.... :lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

The 1st pic probably natural baby, dont know why hes suggestivily using a plate to cover his groin ?

I suppose it all depends on peoples goals etc and if your happy within yourself ! So fair play to the skinny lads !! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> I suppose it all depends on peoples goals etc and if your happy within yourself ! So fair play to the skinny lads !! :thumbup1:


Nothing wrong with being skinny ...........until a big muscle guy walks into the room:lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nothing wrong with being skinny ...........until a big muscle guy walks into the room:lol:


Fair play ! All got to start some where I suppose....personaly I dont want to get to big and have to walk in that door sideways !!! Each to our own is what im trying to say !

P.S. No longer skinny ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

BB is prodominantly male sport ... most women are far more complicated than the male psyche and looks play a lesser important role... it's a lot to do with persona.

Coupled with the fact that women like men who look like women ... soon men will be extinct once synthetic sperm are made.

Studies have even shown it ... most of the time women go for men with a more feminine look ... but when on he rag they go for the more hairier, masculine men.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nothing wrong with being skinny ...........until a big muscle guy walks into the room:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


>


It's like they made a cartoon in the 50's style of my average day on the beach:lol:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Sorry but I don't quite agree, I think the first 2 (not the one out of Hollyoaks) look terrible. I'm in no way perfect, nobody is but IMO 80% of the people on this board look way better and alot healthier than they do. It looks like they haven't eaten for a week, especially the first one. To put them in a magazine with the title of "torso of the week" is beyond me. Like I said, I'm not perfect either, far from it, but I don't think these people are model material. But hey, if girls like it then who am I to moan lol.


+1


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

'Bodybuilding' (i.e, training and nutrition) plays a big part of life for most here (myself included). Sometimes I think we forget that this is OUR hobby/lifestyle and not everybody shares it.

Some people just 'go to the gym' to maintain a decent physique and not get out of shape and I think a lot of us can't understand why they don't strive to improve. I think we also fail to realise that what we do is bordering on obsession (especially as time goes on, I see myself getting more and more obsessed) and it isn't normal!

I think I share similar views to Lois... I can respect these guys for having what many call a 'decent pysique' and not being obsessed with their own bodies.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

to get a body like that I think I would have to stop training and drink beer and eat pies


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

For that look?

Pedal your retro bicycle, complete with handle bar basket round soho.

Breakfast should be a croissant and a skinny latte at Starbucks, darling.

For lunch, simply eat a quarter of whatever it is you order, babe.

Oh and when cycling, do remember to wear your skinny jeans, plimsoles and neckerchief.

Caio darling. mwah mwah.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

How you look is much about genetics and as well as training. Take the pics below both 100m sprinters who probably train in a very similar manner - physiques completely different - and the skinny guy is faster!

How a guy looks is not always a reflection of how he trains or eats. Luck takes a part


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the first bloke and the one from Hollyoaks look pretty good.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Harrys a fukin monster imagine if he trained for bbing lol


----------

